# A wordplay joke



## EliNoPants (Jul 28, 2011)

so what would it be called if Nile and Meshuggah collaborated on a song/album together?

my best guess is Djoser Djent


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 28, 2011)

The Djoser Djent cd only available as an import from the capital city of Djibouti: Djibouti.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 28, 2011)

lulwut?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 28, 2011)

They're talking about the metal djenre.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 29, 2011)

Djesus, how far do you plan to take this?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 29, 2011)

Djentleman, djentleman. Shut the fuck up, or I'll djent your car door with a hammer.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't make me djonk my horn, mother fucker.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 29, 2011)

I djust don't get it.


----------



## natspotats (Jul 29, 2011)

thats some ridiculous djargon


----------



## Korngod (Jul 29, 2011)

I dont have any funny djokes to add to this. sorry.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 29, 2011)

You're not doing these djokes any djustice.


----------



## liamh (Jul 29, 2011)

wow, these are some very djaded attempts at making 'djent' puns


----------



## Reynolds666 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm a bit djealous of everyone elses puns*
Edit: \/\/ *Bad spelling


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 29, 2011)

I find this thread so utterly unamusing I will not use as terrible attempt at a joke such as these. Calling them puns is a bit of an insult to a pun, as there is no playing on words here, just bad spelling


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 29, 2011)

There will be a day when Bulb comes onto this forum, and a single tear rolls down his cheek as he whispers 'what have I done?'.


----------



## Skanky (Jul 29, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I find this thread so utterly unamusing I will not use as terrible attempt at a djoke such as these. Calling them puns is a bit of an insult to a pun, as there is no playing on words here, djust bad spelling




Fixed


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd like to think that it would be called 'a great album'


----------



## pink freud (Jul 29, 2011)

...


I still think it's more of a *bwoump.*


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 29, 2011)

^The thread isn't really THAT good, I'm being djenerous.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 29, 2011)

fuck this, Im gonna go djerk off.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 29, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Fixed




 go die.


----------



## GATA4 (Jul 29, 2011)

I could go for some djelatto right about now.

By the way, anyone been following Novak Djokovic lately? Oh wait...that's how his name is actually spelled.

Djizz in my pants.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## leandroab (Jul 30, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


>


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 31, 2011)

i djust love how this board is filled with dudes who love brutal skullfucking death metal, but in djeneral, we're all pretty chill, it's like we're just a bunch of djentle djiants


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 31, 2011)

My name is Djosh. I listen to djazz and djerk off while listening to Pearl Djam's song Djeremy... djently.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm surprised this thread got to the second padje utilizing the same wordplay.


----------



## Djent (Jul 31, 2011)

Djent.

There you go. I djust said the most accurate version of this djoke.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 31, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I find this thread so utterly unamusing I will not use as terrible attempt at a joke such as these. Calling them puns is a bit of an insult to a pun, as there is no playing on words here, just bad spelling



Sir Myghin wants a theatrical performance on puns, yet this is a play on words.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 31, 2011)

I know that puns suck extremely, but I can't help but djust djoin in the idiocy. 


What has become of our once great forum?


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 31, 2011)

this thead sux... imma go djump off a bridge noww....


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 31, 2011)

Sir Mydjin wants some puns?


----------

